
IMHO: The Mythical Fullstack Engineer - onlinerecords
https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/10/17/imho-the-mythical-fullstack-engineer/?cb=1
======
bifrost
> Knows at least one primary backend language (probably NodeJS, PHP, or Java)

Oh how things have changed!

It used to be C/C++, Python, Perl, Ruby...

